# Attorney Suddenly Being a Jerk!



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

Things have been going quite smoothly. I have had to point out a few things wrong in the paperwork (I was asked to), which at first were quickly fixed and resent to me for review. But, after the last few things, the attorney suddenly wants to talk in person because of "miscommunication" and he's saying I don't understand the implications of what my STBXH and I agreed on. That is absolute BS. WTH is his sudden problem? 

Seriously, if he feels I don't understand (which I do, they are minor things) then by all means tell me! 

Sorry, just venting. Now things are delayed because I'm now expected to speak in person to him (without written proof) and I'm away for Christmas vacation.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I've written many business contracts. Early on I accepted language from the client's attorney before my company attorney reviewed it. To me, it looked harmless and just a repositioning of where the language was put. 

My attorney said no. The new language had a different meaning and was detrimental to the company. 

We changed it back. 

Listen to your attorney.


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> I've written many business contracts. Early on I accepted language from the client's attorney before my company attorney reviewed it. To me, it looked harmless and just a repositioning of where the language was put.
> 
> My attorney said no. The new language had a different meaning and was detrimental to the company.
> 
> ...


I get that. Thank you.

But, one change was my child's last name spelled wrong.

Another way my maiden name spelled wrong.

Another was something discussed at the original meeting and brought up several times since then. If there was an issue, why wasn't something said before? And, why is in person suddenly better?

None of this is new. So, what gives?


----------

